# Instructions and the step by step of swap



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

Ok id look through that thread night started like a year ago but its 2 freakin long. I need a step by step of how to install a RB25DET into an S13 hatchback. Yes ive seen the article from sport compact car-they installed in a S14. So i need basically step by step installation instructions, wiring diagrams, prices, and any links would be useful


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

puss. do your own research and homework.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll install it for u for FREE. i'll even drive down to ur house too.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you will never get anything but flames by doing this. go read the damn thread by Night7.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol he did, he is just a lazy ass to find a "step by step process"

here i'll give ya a proccess that is relativily easy...

1)take out KA24(D)E
2) put in RB25DET in
3) drive car


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you missed a step. it goes as follows:

1: buy an S13
2: get a clue
3: get over it
4: sell your S13 to someone who knows something about it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5) buy a civic like the rest of your friends.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 5) buy a civic like the rest of your friends.


oh yeah, sorry. i forgot that one. but you have to add Integra to that list too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

integra type r you mean


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> integra type r you mean


no no, just an integra. he's too stupid to go for the type r, or even a gsr. he'll probably even go out and buy a 1st gen integra too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah man he is gonna do a integra type r "conversion" his badges are in the mail


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*hmm*

So neither of have any idea had to do the swap and you rather just pussy around right? I don't have time for your shit so give me the answers or find me someone who can.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

with a question like that, your not goin to get a straight answer. i was a newbie but i didnt ask certain questions that i knew woul get me flammed. anyways, they know, they just want you to do hard work.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BobbyRay said:


> So neither of have any idea had to do the swap and you rather just pussy around right? I don't have time for your shit so give me the answers or find me someone who can.


lol... he replies as if we are his bitches... no way in hell am i ur bitch, nor am i anyones. you want the answer go out and get i urself. why don't u find the answer yourself. I ask no one give him the answer to his question, let him learn the hard way. 

lol :dumbass:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

what a DUMBFUCK!

you want us to show you to someone with the answer? i have the perfect person. his name is night and yea he started a post about a year ago and it has your answers, so quit being a jackass, and make time for our shit if your going to post something so stupid on this site.

there IS a step by step process in there but motor swaps take a while and hvae many meticulous details so theres a lot of shit you need to do, so you will have to take your precious time and read.

you deserve a pack of tampons for being so much of a puss that you dont wanna read how to install a motor and chances are you dont have the funds to accomplish this swap now anyways so you have plenty of time, jackass


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

BobbyRay said:


> So neither of have any idea had to do the swap and you rather just pussy around right? I don't have time for your shit so give me the answers or find me someone who can.





> puss. do your *own* research and homework.


just in case you missed it the first time.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i love how eysip is starting to go to the darkside and just OWNING noobs :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i found a site with a step by step process... too bad im not gonna tell him


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

BobbyRay said:


> Ok id look through that thread night started like a year ago but its 2 freakin long. I need a step by step of how to install a RB25DET into an S13 hatchback. Yes ive seen the article from sport compact car-they installed in a S14. So i need basically step by step installation instructions, wiring diagrams, prices, and any links would be useful


How much you willing to pay while I put this together for you?

Email me with SPECIFIC questions, not how do I do it and I will try to help.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

bobbygay got destroyed. :loser: what a bitch. and i remember when bizzy b took out esyip. esyip was left speechless, if i remembered correctly.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't rember that


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I will make it real simple for you....bring your car to me with about $10,000 and I will set you up REAL nice. Gauges, boost controller, LSD, installed and guaranteed for 90 days(the labor).

[email protected]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

holy shit for 10 grand i'd do it for you.


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I will supply EVERYTHING including the engine.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> bobbygay got destroyed. :loser: what a bitch. and i remember when bizzy b took out esyip. esyip was left speechless, if i remembered correctly.


i always get the last word. 

"took out"? what is this an Italian mafia hitmob or something? wtf? and, i'm sorry, but who are you? oh, that's right. you're a nobody. 

oops. did i say that? ;x


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's lionel.. remember him?? 

and i don't remember that either.. find the thread pls


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

esyip said:


> i always get the last word.
> 
> "took out"? what is this an Italian mafia hitmob or something? wtf? and, i'm sorry, but who are you? oh, that's right. you're a nobody.
> 
> oops. did i say that? ;x


that was lame.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nggggggggggg.....comeon at least give this guy a chance...he IS trying btw....more that can be said for most of the car owners on this board who are too soft to try doing engine changes (yes most of you!)...... :loser: 

In not a very good order, but still.....This is from when I put a RB25DET into a VL Commodore

Bits required (VL Commodore)

1) RB25DET engine, loom, and 5 speed gearbox --> R33 unit....do not use the RB20DET gearboxes as they are a much smaller unit. Also the R33 units use a diffrent flywheel and starter motor (bigger/heaver) compared to the smaller RB20DET boxes (MF5) All the GTR gearbox is a MX7/R33 2.5 litre gearbox with a 4WD transfer case.. The Nissan Navara 4WD has the same gearbox as the GTR skyline, but diffrent external cases etc....a good source of spares when you MX7/R33 unit shits itself

2) Intercooler...VL's dont have 'em 

Well thats it for a VL.....everything fits on the factory mounts.....for a S13 you need a R32 Skyline sub frame, with attached engine mounts. You may also have to modify your tailshaft (depending on what gearbox you had in your car to start with)

Order to do stuff.......

---------Both VL and S13---------------------

1) Stop car, get out  duh....

2) Decompress engines fuel system. This is done by removeing the fuse from the fuel pump and starting the engine....wait to the engine stalls (DONT FLOOR THE ACCELERATOR WHEN DOING THIS) turn the ignition off.

3) Disconnect and remove battery

4) Disconnect fuel hoses from the existing engine. Clamp both the sender and return line off with hose clamps....

5) Disconnect and label (and label and label) old engine loom. Punch the old grommit out from the fire wall and feed the old loom through. Unbolt the old computer and pull the loom out of the car.

6) Disconnect any other engine acc...eg Powerstearing (remember to put a bucket under the car to catch the fluid!) and empty the radiator. I recomend you remove the water pump off the old engine and put it in a bucket of coolant so the seals in the pump dont decay.....

7) Now jack the car up on the hoist ( or go down a pit....if your still keen axel stands......) and disconnect and remove the transmission crossmember. Also remove the exhaust system from the headers back. I recomend you remove the CAT at the same time if its in the way. Also remove any wires to the gearbox (in the case of a manual, the Neutral switch and reverse switch) (in the case of a manual it should be one big plug that comes out) and speedo sender. (If its a cable) also disonnect your hydraulic clutchslave cylinder....

8) Working inside of the car remove the gear selector coverplate, and disconnect the gear stick boot. You should be able to see rite thru the floor to the gearbox by now. For a automatic you need to unscrew the selector and unclip the rachet that goes to the trans selector (metal rod). Then you haveto remove the plate under that which is screwed/rivited into the chassis.....remove this (if rivited drill 'em out)

9) Nows a good time to check if you removed everything connected to the engine....dont forget things like heater hoses (hard to see) and vacume lines....

10) check again.....sorry very important  been there done that....(good story to go with that.....)

11) Now you can unbolt the engine mounts from the BOTTOM........

12) wrap a old seatbelt around the old engine lift mounts and hook it up to a engine crane....

13) Slowly lift the engine out of the car, with a person under the car making sure that the tailshaft yoke came cleanly out of the gearbox.......(Nissans are not bolted to the trans)

14) Remove engine and put it on the ground. Now hook up the old engine loom (which you labeled of course  ) to the old engine so you can sell it as 1 complete unit 

15)--------------S13 ONLY--------------

Disconnect the stearing rack, swaybars and anything elese you see from the front subframe. Unbolt the ubframe and gently lower it to the ground. It helps if you hook the engine crane to the subframe........

Install your old stearing rack on the R32 subframe.

Now install the R32 subframe and bolt up you swaybars etc. Also hook up the tie rod ends (stearing rack) to you front struts

15)-------------VL Commodore ONLY----------

Nothing needs to be done...the RB25DET sits on the old mounts with no mods 

16) Install new engine. Basically a reverse of what we did before, lower it in slowly, make sure the tailshaft joins up ** (see bottom of post) bolt your geabox crossmember in, and hook up your wires. Also make sure the gearstick comes up through the hold in the floor... 

17) bolt up engine mounts....I recomend you pruchase new ones evertime you do a engine swap, buts thats just me... 

18) Double check your wires......I normally make a new lom for scratch so I know everything works....

19) tripple check your wires......hook up aircon, power stear etc. Bleed your power stering unit.....

20) hook up your fuel lines. 

21) Bleed your clucth and make sure its working.......

22) Reinstall battery......

23) Change oil in new motor, fill motor with coolant...remeber to take the top bleed bolt of your new RB engine otherwise it will blow a head (YES THEY ALL DO THAT!)

24) disconnect ignition system.....(eg plugs)

25) Turn ignition on (dont start it!!!!!!!) listen for you fuel pump turning on and then turning off (when pressure has built up) 

26) crank engine over. this makes sure you have oil in the engine when you fire it up for the first time 

27) re connect plugs 

28) O.K now you can fire it up! 

29) If engine goes great...if not, check spark, injectors (tap them with a hammer if the engine been sitting for a long time unused....gently!) 

30) Sit back and have a beer, knowing you are a REAL car person, not some rice boy wanna be.....

**I'll explain how to do transmissions tomorrow, tailshafts, auto to manual conversions tomorrow....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> it's lionel.. remember him??
> 
> and i don't remember that either.. find the thread pls


yes, vaguely. apparently he put no kind of lasting memory on me, which is a good thing. 



HondaHater said:


> that was lame.
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think that whole swap post by nizmodore belongs in the sticky for noobs. jeong, hop to it. copy and paste or something.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol... he replies as if we are his bitches... no way in hell am i ur bitch, nor am i anyones. you want the answer go out and get i urself. why don't u find the answer yourself. *I ask no one give him the answer to his question, let him learn the hard way*.
> 
> lol :dumbass:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think that whole swap post by nizmodore belongs in the sticky for noobs. jeong, hop to it. copy and paste or something.


The problem is if somebody asks a question like this all they get is abuse, and I know that there are a lot of dreamers out there but still.....when I was younger I had stupid questions like that...  



drift240sxdrag said:


> lol... he replies as if we are his bitches... no way in hell am i ur bitch, nor am i anyones. you want the answer go out and get i urself. why don't u find the answer yourself. I ask no one give him the answer to his question, let him learn the hard way.


I mean posts like this...comeon guys give him a chance......

On another topic.....

Maybe I should write up a better version of that post?

BTW, Auto and manual trans and information on tailshafts are comeing...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he hasn't replied to this thread anyways. and face it, it's more fun to flame newbs then to answer their questions


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i do agree with both nizmodore and drift. while it is fun to flame people, it has to be controlled. i admit i do it a lot, but sometimes information is in order. i'm not going to stop flaming people completely, but i think i'll calm it down a bit and maybe answer some questions, as long as the question isnt too ridiculous.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Maybe I should write up a better version of that post?


please do 

i'm not sure whether to put the info in my sticky or add it to night's sticky..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i do agree with both nizmodore and drift. while it is fun to flame people, it has to be controlled. i admit i do it a lot, but sometimes information is in order. i'm not going to stop flaming people completely, but i think i'll calm it down a bit and maybe answer some questions, as long as the question isnt too ridiculous.


 the flamers are learning...

and they said it couldn't be done


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only the weak are converted 

no pun intended converted


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well the guy who started this thread was just a little pussy and deserved to be soaked in gas as he lit a cigarrette....seriously, just cause hes lazy doesnt mean we should half to write up a shorter version of nights post. some guys get ripped on pretty hard, thats for sure, but this guys an ass :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kelso said:


> well the guy who started this thread was just a little pussy and deserved to be soaked in gas as he lit a cigarrette....seriously, just cause hes lazy doesnt mean we should half to write up a shorter version of nights post. some guys get ripped on pretty hard, thats for sure, but this guys an ass :loser:


 well said...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, ive been misin alot since i stoped doing everything to werk on my cars for the past few weeks...well, regarding the post about the Sport Compact Car issue with the swap in the S14...it would be the same for the s13 with minor differencese here n there, but nothing major...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the reason why many people get a lot of the abuse is because it's not hard at all to go to a search engine and find what you're looking for, especially for something as getting to be quite commonplace as the RB swap. i watched, researched, read, and learned to know as much as i do, even though it's really not a lot at all.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

The reason why this guy got flamed is because he was lazy and basically said it in his first post. What's worse is in between the time of his first and second post he could have had the thread read. You could even give him the benefit of the doubt if it was buried in the forums but it is freaking sticky I mean come on how easy is that top of the forum BAM the answer for the info you want. Babies need to spoon fed not grown adults (giving you the benefit of the doubt on that one) that capable of reading and comprehension. If you read it and still had specific questions about I am sure the flames would have been pretty little to none at all. I mean seriously the guy came here and said I am too lazy you guys do this for me. Are you sure you can handle the rb25 in your ride, Can you step on the pedal yourself or are you going to have someone else do it? I mean sure your foot is right there next to it by should have to do all that work? .


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL, the new topic of this thread: "why the owner of this thread got flamed?"


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

IN BEFO' DA LOCK BOI!
watch out. (insert mod name here) yells at newbie flamers!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i wonder when the owner of this thread replies


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

theres no more point for him 2 reply, this isnt even a real thread n e more, its a flame session - kewl...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the mafia has taken over. everyone hit the deck!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

and the mafia boss sets his foot down...


----------

